# Albany records FYI



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

the Berkshire Record Outlet currently lists several Albany releases of music by non-famous 20th C. composers for $1.99 ea.

www.berkshirerecordoutlet.com

Most (but not all) of the composers are American, birth dates from ~1890, death dates to still living.

My only relationship with Albany Records is as a consumer.


----------

